# Ηλεκτρονικά εισιτήρια αστικών συγκοινωνιών



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.athenstransport.com/2014/12/mobile-tickets/
http://www.athenstransport.com/2014/12/mobile-review/

Προσοχή, όταν θα πάτε ν' ανοίξετε λογαριασμό, θα σας βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους ότι το password που διαλέξατε δεν είναι αρκετά ισχυρό, χωρίς να εξηγεί τον λόγο, και ο λόγος είναι ότι ζητάει τουλάχιστον 10ψήφιο password. Εγώ έβαζα password με 8 ψηφία, με ένα κεφαλαίο, ένα σύμβολο κι έναν αριθμό, και μου έλεγε "δεν είναι ισχυρό το password". Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα την απάντηση στο δεύτερο λινκ που δίνω πιο πάνω. 

Μπορούμε να αγοράζουμε πολλά εισιτήρια, που αποθηκεύονται στο κινητό μας (ή την ταμπλέτα) και πρέπει να επικυρώνουμε το εισιτήριο που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε πριν μπούμε στο μετρό ή στο λεωφορείο. Αν μας το ζητήσει ελεγκτής, του δείχνουμε το εισιτήριο στο κινητό μας. Αν το κινητό έχει μείνει από μπαταρία, την πατήσαμε, επειδή θα πέσει το πρόστιμο, αλλά θα ακυρωθεί όταν θα πάμε αργότερα να δείξουμε ότι εμείς το είχαμε ακυρώσει το εισιτήριο, αλλά το κατηραμένο κινητό μάς πρόδωσε.


----------

